# Zymol Glasur. Is it worth it?



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

I know 'it's all relative' but is Zymol Glasur worth it? I read with great interest the 'Your Top 5 Waxes' thread a few weeks back. It seemed Glasur cropped up in a lot of people's Top 5. I've never used any wax before, unless you count Collinite 845, which is a liquid wax anyway.

I'm currently drawing up a short list (ready for Spring) of waxes, including *ODK Sterling* and *Bouncers Check The Fleck*.

My question is. Is Zymol Glasur worth the extra expenditure?

Cheers
Rob:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup definitely

Got to be one of the best waxes around and it spreads for miles

It'll blow you away

It's also been a bargain price at monza recently


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what about ODK concours? my wax knowledge is poor but these got mentioned together


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Never used it so can't comment but clean your car have a 20% off zymol products for 24 hours promo code zymol 20 so could potentially get a good deal


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cleanyourcar now stocking zymol good deal at the minute only lasts till midnight tonight


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Placed an order for Glasur this morning


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Interesting thread, especially on Monza prices and the perception that they are selling Zymol 'at bargain prices'.

Their prices are artificially inflated in the first place, way above RRP and even the offer prices are still above RRP in many cases.
eg
Rouge - originally £95, offer price £79 - RRP £73
Titanium - originally £99, offer price £79 - RRP £84
Carbon - originally £65, offer price £55 - RRP £56
Field Glaze - originally £32, offer price £25 - RRP £23

It always pays to look a 'bargain' hard in the eye and do some research !


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Totally agree regarding Monza. Some of their prices are ridiculous in the first place.



RaceGlazer said:


> Interesting thread, especially on Monza prices and the perception that they are selling Zymol 'at bargain prices'.
> 
> Their prices are artificially inflated in the first place, way above RRP and even the offer prices are still above RRP in many cases.
> eg
> ...


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> what about ODK concours? my wax knowledge is poor but these got mentioned together


When I asked Dan (the man behind ODK) he suggested Sterling due to the colour of my car (Golf GTI Carbon metallic Grey). Tbh I will probably buy a small pot of both.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RaceGlazer said:


> Interesting thread, especially on Monza prices and the perception that they are selling Zymol 'at bargain prices'.
> 
> Their prices are artificially inflated in the first place, way above RRP and even the offer prices are still above RRP in many cases.
> eg
> ...


There was actually an offer with better prices than that last week

Though I personally don't use monza anyway ..


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Placed an order for Glasur this morning


Saw your post earlier:thumb:, hence this thread.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> Saw your post earlier:thumb:, hence this thread.


If you don't buy it you are more than welcome to come over and try mine as we are not a million miles away.......Biddulph


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

camerashy said:


> If you don't buy it you are more than welcome to come over and try mine as we are not a million miles away.......Biddulph


Nice one, thank you for the kind offer. Just checked, we are 40 miles from each other to be exact.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Blackmass said:


> When I asked Dan (the man behind ODK) he suggested Sterling due to the colour of my car (Golf GTI Carbon metallic Grey). Tbh I will probably buy a small pot of both.


thats good to know ive just bought concours and have a carbon grey golf too


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

alan hanson said:


> thats good to know ive just bought concours and have a carbon grey golf too


He did state that any of his Waxes would work well. Having seen a number of people rave about Concours I will be buy some in the New Year.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

haha yeh no worries just messing, thinks Pitsy did a review on a dark grey mini looked stunning


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Blackmass said:


> I know 'it's all relative' but is Zymol Glasur worth it? I read with great interest the 'Your Top 5 Waxes' thread a few weeks back. It seemed Glasur cropped up in a lot of people's Top 5. I've never used any wax before, unless you count Collinite 845, which is a liquid wax anyway.
> 
> I'm currently drawing up a short list (ready for Spring) of waxes, including *ODK Sterling* and *Bouncers Check The Fleck*.
> 
> ...


No definitely not. I was fooled by all this hype a few years ago and bought a pot - sold it on Ebay after using it twice.

Waits for a lambasting to commence...........................................:doublesho


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

*@Warwick_hunt. * Thank you for honest feedback, much appreciated. :thumb:

Why were you disappointed and what do you use now?


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Blackmass said:


> *@Warwick_hunt. * Thank you for honest feedback, much appreciated. :thumb:
> 
> Why were you disappointed and what do you use now?


I read quite a bit about "boutique" waxes and to be honest I got seduced by the marketing hype - I expected big things for the £99 but if I am being totally frank, it didn't look anything different from a wax a quarter of the price, despite meticulous prep.

To be honest, it was a stupid buy in retrospect - it sold on Ebay for £75.00

I have a silver car, so I mainly use a spray sealant over a glaze eg, Supernatural Acrylic over Prima Amigo. If I use a wax, it is usually Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid too; easy to work with and very durable.

In a nutshell - you remember The Emperor's New Clothes? If you hear that mentioned on here, it is true. Every word of it.

I see you a fan of the Marr? Me too.


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Cheers for the detailed reply.

As for Johnny Marr....well he's a GOD among us mere mortals. Coolest man alive!


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Blackmass said:


> Cheers for the detailed reply.
> 
> As for Johnny Marr....well he's a GOD among us mere mortals. Coolest man alive!


Anytime - I am sure there will be many people who will tell you that such a product is the bees knees, but trust me - it isn't.

By the way - Jimmy Page is the coolest man alive. Also the world's best blues rock guitarest that ever lived.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

RaceGlazer said:


> Interesting thread, especially on Monza prices and the perception that they are selling Zymol 'at bargain prices'.
> 
> Their prices are artificially inflated in the first place, way above RRP and even the offer prices are still above RRP in many cases.
> eg
> ...


No such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Having just bought Glasur for the second time I'd definitely say its worth it, even more so at the cyc offer price. Its one of the high end waxes that justifies its price in my opinion. Beads and sheets incredibly well and if it lasted just a little longer would be the perfect wax for me. Lovely to use too.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Glasur was my first boutique wax and its a great product, its lead me to other things but as with anything,to a point it is a case of you get what you pay for.
I only have one wax under £100 in my collection and will stick with my current goto choice of waxes for the foreseeable future as they work perfectly for me. are they worth it? to me yes to others probably not


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Blackmass said:


> He did state that any of his Waxes would work well. Having seen a number of people rave about Concours I will be buy some in the New Year.


You will not be disappointed dude, the one i tried was a preproduction version and was really excellent, just waiting for my big pot to arrive from Dan :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Its easy to get drawn in to the "hyped" product's on here but personally how do others know your exact expectation's of the said product or product's?!. 

Personally the best high end wax ive bought after reading countless reviews and recommendation's on here is best of show, did as others say and met the expectation's, that's to say it might not be to your's but if your looking for good recommendation's rather than a nod your head and agree then research yourself closely.

Good luck with your buy am sure youll be happy with whatever meets your need's.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can someone summarise exactly what a high end wax will offer?
Ta


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> Can someone summarise exactly what a high end wax will offer?
> Ta


Less money in your bank account.

Wax is wax.

Used enough to be able to say this.

Cue fanboys, keep up with the jones's, prophets, the deluded and the easily led.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> Can someone summarise exactly what a high end wax will offer?
> Ta


Wax is not wax

Glasur spreads for miles and miles making it very cost effective

Yes theres cheaper waxes but quarantee as it'll out spread 99% of them

It gives the car ridiculous gloss and outstanding beading


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Less money in your bank account.
> 
> Wax is wax.
> 
> ...


Is it though?

Might be the subtlest of differences in some instances but differences there are surely?!Whether those differences justify some of the prices we see, well I'm sure the jury is out.

I totally agree that you don't have to spend big to get a product that does a cracking job. I still love FK1000p!

As I'm not a millionaire price is a consideration in what I buy and of necessity a major consideration but as far as Zymol waxes are concerned (I've used Concours, Atlantique and Vintage) I'd happily use them for as long as I can get hold of them. I'd be very interested to see what Glasur is like in comparison to them but suspect it's pretty decent.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Wax is not wax
> 
> Glasur spreads for miles and miles making it very cost effective
> 
> ...


Just to add,sheeting like you won't believe.SJ.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Just to add,sheeting like you won't believe.SJ.


Like this......


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

that is insane camerashy!!!


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow,.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I applied Z Glasur 3 coats on my brother car 5 weeks ago the water behaviour and sheeting still strong like day 1 and no water spots after wash you can dry your car by water open hose method .


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

What's the expected durability?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> What's the expected durability?


Not sure on 'expected' but when I used it for the first time I thought I'd be happy if it lasted a couple of weeks but it in fact stayed on 3 months before I chose to do my winter prep

Surprised me for sure and what's great is that the car keeps the epic look for longer than I've seen from many waxes


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess 3 months is ok,can it be layered?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I my experience with glasur durability was 8 to 10 weeks, after about 4 to 6 the water behaviour started to drop off by 10, pushing it to 12 weeks it was done, i'd say at the very least it needs reapplication every 8 weeks.
my findings were based on testing against other similar products and testing was based on a single coat


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I applied Z Glasur 3 coats on my brother car 5 weeks ago the water behaviour and sheeting still strong like day 1 and no water spots after wash you can dry your car by water open hose method .


My thoughts exactly on zymol Carbon & Titanium. I applied Carbon in the summer and the sheeting after wash remained the same for a number of weeks similar to the video posted by camerashy.

Currently have 3 x coats Titanium layered on the car only 3 weeks ago, but the water behaviour and sheeting still going strong:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Kimo said:


> *Wax is not wax*
> 
> Glasur spreads for miles and miles making it very cost effective
> 
> ...


What is it then Christmas cake? :lol:

Despite different grades of Carnauba or other wax's It's still "wax" regardless of different chemicals, oils etc.

So therefore essentially wax is wax, despite different water behaviour and durability it all does the same thing-Protect.

I have actually owned Glasur (which is a nice wax, but not worth the price tag)and Carbon by Zymol so I know the ins and outs:thumb:

As for spreadability, perhaps before your time but Souveran by pinnacle is just as good ime.

Or to go even cheaper, Nattys, CG XXX, Vics, plenty I could mention,for a fraction of the price.

Vics also has outstanding beading and the durability to go with it.

As for ridiculous gloss, I disagree.

That's something you need to create yourself by polishing.

It's all in the prep.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You can't even compare natty wax or xxx to Glasur, seriously it's in a complete different league 

Say what you want but I rarely prep my car properly and I know exactly which waxes I'd rather reach for

When Glasur takes 2 half turns to do my full car I think it's incredible and nothing will change my opinion on that


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

How do you guys apply it?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Different league in what way? Spreadabilty? 
All the wax I listed spreads lovely?!?! If that's what is of importance to you lol

Again, check Souveran.

Point Still stands though.

Wax is wax.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> How do you guys apply it?


The Zymol? With a app pad mate.

Don't get me wrong, It's a nice wax and nothing whatsoever wrong with it but not worth the pricetag.

None of them are.

So called 'boutique wax's ' It's just wax at the end of the day.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cant find anything that beats pinnacle sov,tried many.I try not too get caught up in the brand wars,tried a few sample pots of various brand names and nothing blew me away.Iam sure the zymol is awesome ,its down to personal preference and there are many nice waxes and poor waxes.For me its more about the experience ,nice summer day the smell going round the car etc.The debate on waxes could go on and on and on.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Different league in what way? Spreadabilty?
> All the wax I listed spreads lovely?!?! If that's what is of importance to you lol
> 
> Again, check Souveran.
> ...


Wax is wax - quite right. Some fall for the marketing hype, other's dont.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Can someone summarise exactly what a high end wax will offer?
> Ta


Unnecessary expense.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Less money in your bank account.
> 
> Wax is wax.
> 
> ...


100% correct.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Wax is not wax


What is it then?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warwick_hunt said:


> What is it then?


 A mixture of waxes, oils and chemicals


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> A mixture of waxes, oils and chemicals


That's like saying "water isn't water - it's a mixture of hydrogen and oxygen which constitues water"

What are Glazes and polishes then? A mixture.................

What is glass? Sand.

What is paper? Wood.

Wax is wax.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warwick_hunt said:


> That's like saying "water isn't water - it's a mixture of hydrogen and oxygen which constitues water"


Yea

And all water isn't the same ...

Hard water, soft water etc

Yes it all does the job but some does it better than other

Point proven


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warwick_hunt said:


> That's like saying "water isn't water - it's a mixture of hydrogen and oxygen which constitues water"
> 
> What are Glazes and polishes then? A mixture.................
> 
> ...


Lol you've walked straight into it

There's so many varieties of all of them and they all do a different job at a different cost :lol:


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Yea
> 
> And all water isn't the same ...
> 
> ...


Wax is wax. Those who are duped by marketing ploys and fancy packaging pay more for theirs. You walked straight into your own argument.

Glasur being a prime example - point proven. Yours isn't.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

warwick_hunt said:


> What is it then?


Clearly he doesn't mean literally.

I'm having a stab in the dark here as don't know personally the cost of ingredients such as say white carnauba but it surely isn't a coincidence that the higher the content the higher the price.

At some point inevitably you are paying for a name for little or no gain in performance or characteristics. It's finding the sweet spot of quality v price.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warwick_hunt said:


> Wax is wax. Those who are duped by marketing ploys and fancy packaging pay more for theirs. You walked straight into your own argument.
> 
> Glasur being a prime example - point proven. Yours isn't.


Cool

Well I'll carry on getting duped using easier and longer lasting waxes and you go use your turtle wax then


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Cool
> 
> Well I'll carry on getting duped using easier and longer lasting waxes and you go use your turtle wax then


Supernatural Hybrid, if you read back. I think you will find it is very durable too but as you openly say - you carry on being duped.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warwick_hunt said:


> Supernatural Hybrid, if you read back. I think you will find it is very durable too but as you openly say - you carry on being duped.


Why are you using a wax by a big brand? They're all the same?


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Why are you using a wax by a big brand? They're all the same?


I got it given.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warwick_hunt said:


> I got it given.


Nice, you're very lucky


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Clearly he doesn't mean literally.
> 
> I'm having a stab in the dark here as don't know personally the cost of ingredients such as say white carnauba but it surely isn't a coincidence that the higher the content the higher the price.
> 
> At some point inevitably you are paying for a name for little or no gain in performance or characteristics. It's finding the sweet spot of quality v price.


T1 yellow is the best.
White/pure white carnauba doesn't occur naturally, that's just marketing, it's mixed with paraffin.

Even the best isn't expensive.

Anyway, the more Carnauba you use relative to the other ingredients then the less usable it becomes.

You could knock up a half decent basic wax yourself for minimal layout,using some carnauba, beeswax, turps and pine oil(in the correct quantitys.


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

DJ X-Ray said:


> T1 yellow is the best.
> White/pure white carnauba doesn't occur naturally, that's just marketing, it's mixed with paraffin.
> 
> Even the best isn't expensive.
> ...


Put it in a fancy pot, stylish label, hype it up - huge profit!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

quite unusually I find myself agreeing with kimo on this subject 

Warwick_hunt how many boutique waxes have you actually used?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fair play DJ, was just making the point or trying  that some waxes can justify their price point and I was citing carnauba as an example.

One of my favourite waxes has no carnauba in.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> T1 yellow is the best.
> White/pure white carnauba doesn't occur naturally, that's just marketing, it's mixed with paraffin.
> 
> Even the best isn't expensive.
> ...





MDC250 said:


> Fair play DJ, was just making the point or trying  that some waxes can justify their price point and I was citing carnauba as an example.
> 
> One of my favourite waxes has no carnauba in.


Yeah I see what you're saying mate, just like to dispel the myth of manufacturers using "high grade carnauba" as if its gold dust.

Yeah the skill comes into it by what their chemists add to the mix I suppose.

Is that the FK1000p by any chance?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

And locked because we appear to have some children online tonight.


----------

